# Weihnachtsgrüße und Glückwünsche!



## Spectrales (21. Dezember 2007)

Guten Abend liebe Community!

Mir ist gerade eine tolle Idee durch den Kopf geschossen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsst doch hier einfach mal eure Freunde und die gesamte Buffed-Com!

Wichtig: Keinen Streit anfangen! Das ist das Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alsdann! Frohe Weihnachten und eine schöne Zeit euch allen!


----------



## Pomela (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich grüße mal Mahoni, ZAM und Blubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen und besonders den Leuten, den wir es zu verdanken haben,das Buffed.de immer gut läuft ! Danke !


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich grüße meine Kumpels, meine Lehrer (auch wenn die das nie lesen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), das gesamte buffed.de-Team und von der Community VölligBuffeD und Lurock.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Achja, ich grüße diee gesammte Exekutive des Zorns. Ich hoffe auf Pere wid alles besser.

Hinzu kommt: Skulrush, Druge(Druge besonders, weil wir uns schon ewig kennen - leider ist die gemeinsame Zeit nun vorbei), Moonlight, Lythas, Exitas...und viele mehr, deren Name mir grade nicht einfällt.


----------



## Szyslak (21. Dezember 2007)

Greetz an b1ubb, Riane, Amarillo, Dalmi (der mir meinen Arbeitsalltag gerettet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), Mahoni-chan, den dreien die 24/7 Musik hören und jeden Song in den ´Was hört ihr gerade´ Thread Posten, das buffed-Team, die Krieger Community und die ganzen Forentrolle die unsere Postcounter gepusht haben :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Greetz an b1ubb, Riane, Amarillo, Dalmi (der mir meinen Arbeitsalltag gerettet hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf der einen Seite fühle ich mich geschmeichelt, auf der anderen Seite persönlich angegriffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite fühle ich mich geschmeichelt, auf der anderen Seite persönlich angegriffen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Anfangs warst du gar nicht gemeint, habe ich aber nacheditiert :>


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man hier auch WoWler grüßen darf, grüße ich...

Divus (come back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Venim/Xorxos (du alte Hupe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Eps, Pendo, Rextron, Grisilum, Gipsi, Woozy, Kazuja & Kazushige (ihr nerds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), Orckiller, Icemen, Wingblade (Was würdest du in kara ohne den /1 nur tun...), Rohde (Megges for the win), Xer, und drölfmillionen andere teils total gehirngelähmte und trotzdem lustige & nette Kel' Thuzadler, die ich in den fast 2 Jahren kennengelernt und nicht auf ignore gesetzt habe.


----------



## Undeadmaster (21. Dezember 2007)

Jo find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich grüße erstma Die Komplette Com. 
Dan noch meinen besten kumpell Tom und meine Freundin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So dan ma  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 n frohes Weihnachten und n guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

Mögen unsere Accounts nie Gespeert werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich grüsse alle meine Gildenkollegen, meine Freunde, und alle, die sonst noch wollen.


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

grüße alle Druiden hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und meine damaligen mentoren und erste wow freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und den rest der es eh nicht lesen wird,da er nicht spielt^^


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Nojo, meine Freunde, Bekannte, die Foren-Moderatoren, das Buffed-Team
und natürlich Veragron, VölligBuffeD, Huntara und Szyslak. Winke, Winke!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Oh Gott, sry, ich hab meinen Lieblings-Druiden vergessen,
Chopi! Und mein Lieblings-Spammer Blizardboy!


----------



## chopi (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nojo, meine Freunde, Bekannte, die Foren-Moderatoren, das Buffed-Team
> und natürlich Veragron, VölligBuffeD, Huntara und Szyslak. Winke, Winke!^^
> 
> 
> ...



ich bin jemandem wichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann grüse ich auch gleich zurück,den alten spammer^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nojo, meine Freunde, Bekannte, die Foren-Moderatoren, das Buffed-Team
> und natürlich Veragron, VölligBuffeD, Huntara und Szyslak. Winke, Winke!^^
> 
> 
> ...



OMG - langsam bin ich bekannt. Muss mih zurückhalten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> OMG - langsam bin ich bekannt. Muss mih zurückhalten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein "Grüße zurück" hätte auch gereicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Achja: 


> Mir ist gerade eine tolle Idee durch den Kopf geschossen!



Hoffentlich bist du unverletzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Blub - Sry!

Glüsse Zulück!


----------



## Huntara (21. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nojo, meine Freunde, Bekannte, die Foren-Moderatoren, das Buffed-Team
> und natürlich Veragron, VölligBuffeD, Huntara und Szyslak. Winke, Winke!^^
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, bin auch gerührt wie Chopi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Dann lass ich auch mal liebe Grüße hier, lasst Euch reichlich beschenken und lasst es Euch gut gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Und die liebe Grüße in die Schweiz: chochischächtli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Spectrales (21. Dezember 2007)

Ziel verfehlt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Dezember 2007)

Lasst bitte das Offtopic-Gelaber...


----------



## Amarillo (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch an: Minati , Szyslak, Thorona  und b1ubb


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Dezember 2007)

Grüße an meinen Heimatserver, es ist nicht irgendein Realm - es ist Kel'Thuzad!
Desweiteren Grüße an Veragron, hoffe, du hast in HdR mehr Erfolg als in WoW und lernst, dass Flamen nunmal nicht alles ist.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Grüße an meinen Heimatserver, es ist nicht irgendein Realm - es ist Kel'Thuzad!
> Desweiteren Grüße an Veragron, hoffe, du hast in HdR mehr Erfolg als in WoW und lernst, dass Flamen nunmal nicht alles ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schreib mir mal ne PM wer du bist ^^


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

an mich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Wie jetzt - du bist auch von Kel'Thuzad?
Langsam krieg ich Panik. IHR SEID UNTER UNS. Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh.
Oder sind wir unter euch?


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich grüße auf diesem Weg Thront,Szyslak, meinen Vater, meine Mutter und ganz besonders meine Eltern!


----------



## Thront (22. Dezember 2007)

ich grüße 

zorkal, den netten erpel von nebenan,

tikume und die verständnisvolle art mich zu tadeln, 

huntara, wegen den vielen momenten in denen du mich zum lachen gebracht hast,

hernwhaga, weil er mir mein eingefahrenes klischee-denken immer wieder bestätigt,

karl jerico, dem, wäre er jetzt hier ich eine frische linzer torte schenken würde

und last but not least

alle menschen die sich nach dem lesen meiner posts auf meine mybuffed-seite begeben um mir wüste und unchristliche schmähungen hinterlassen oder sich einfach nur mal den hässlichen kerl ansehn wolln der doch eigentlich schon lange hätte gekickt werden müssen.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt begebe ich mich voller Hoffnung auf Flames,Blut und Morde in deinem Blog und finde drei lächerliche friedliche Posts vor-.-"


----------



## Szyslak (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich grüße auf diesem Weg Thront,*Syzlak*, meinen Vater meine Mutter und ganz besonders meine Eltern!


Ist der markierte ein neuer User?

Naja an dieser Stelle reiche ich nochmal fröhliche Weihnachtgrüße an Zorkal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ist der markierte ein neuer User?
> 
> Naja an dieser Stelle reiche ich nochmal fröhliche Weihnachtgrüße an Zorkal.
> 
> ...


Schande über mich *korrigier*


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ist der markierte ein neuer User?
> 
> Naja an dieser Stelle reiche ich nochmal fröhliche Weihnachtgrüße an Zorkal.
> 
> ...



find dich damit ab,keiner kann deinen namen richtig schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (wusste bis letztens nicht ma woher der kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> find dich damit ab,keiner kann deinen namen richtig schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Omg... Da bist du doch hoffentlich eine Ausnahme,
denn wer die Simpsons nicht kennt, hat soviel
verpasst, dem würds ja gar net aufallen wenn er
sterben würde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg... Da bist du doch hoffentlich eine Ausnahme,
> denn wer die Simpsons nicht kennt, hat soviel
> verpasst, dem würds ja gar net aufallen wenn er
> sterben würde...
> ...



natürlich kenne ich simpsons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nur woher soll man als casual schauer (witz des tagen XD...) wisen das der nicht nur moe heisst


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

chopi schrieb:


> natürlich kenne ich simpsons
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du das nicht wusstest kanntest du die Simpsons, aber
wieviele Folgen hast du schon gesehn? 10?
Dann hast du ca. 260 verpasst...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich wiederhole mich ungern... weiteres Offtopic-Zeug wird gelöscht und der betreffende User bekommt je nach Menge eine Verwarnung :>


----------



## Huntara (22. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> huntara, wegen den vielen momenten in denen du mich zum lachen gebracht hast,



Oh, das fasse ich mal positiv auf, denn wenn Menschen lachen, egal wie gemeint, find ich es besser als wenn sie traurig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ähm, ja Weihnachtsgrüße dann auch noch mal hier an viele nette buffed user, mods und natürlich um auch Dich persönlich zu erwähnen: den Thront, der uns mit seinen vielen bunten Bildchen hin und wieder beglückt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nicht zu vergessen: meine alte Gilde eVolution, Dal Marok, insbesondere an Llassadar, Ralf, wir hoffen Dir gehts bald besser, meine Gilde Lach Luin und Endart in Essen.


----------



## chopi (22. Dezember 2007)

ok dann bleibe ich auch ontopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine frühere gilde infernal apockalypse und alle ihre member  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

tante edith sagt dass euer ; smiley negativ wirkt sollte man mal ändern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (23. Dezember 2007)

Elft Euch und Eure Familien zu Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Viel Spaß:

Ich elfe und grüße damit:

Traxx, Orephiel, Nicole...ähm und mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

http://www.elfyourself.com


----------



## Jácks (24. Dezember 2007)

Da sage ich nur:
Liebe Buffed Community:
Frohe Weihnachten...Merry Christmas...Buon Natale...Joyeux Noël...Feliz Navidad^^

MfG Jacks


----------



## Perath (24. Dezember 2007)

Ganz herzliche Weihnachtsgrüße gehen auf die Aldor...und zwar an:

Kalitresh, Rakkhal, Jerin, Drazil, Katril, Saryn...ihr seid ja wohl de beschte, wa?

Pedro, Kalukien und Timea von den Winterwölfen!

Shadrak, Morrak und der Rest vom Klingenwind Klan!


Tjoa...ansonsten noch ganz herzliche Grüße an die Community hier und ans Buffed-Team für ein Jahr großartiger Arbeit!

Feiert schön und lassts euch gut gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis dahin...


----------



## Myhordi (24. Dezember 2007)

Danke gleichfalls
Und grüße an alle die mich kennen


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten euch Allen!!!

EDIT:

Und besondere Grüße an Lurock!

*ganz gemein ist und nur ihn nennt*

Nein ich Grüße natürlich Alle meine Spamer-Freunde!


----------



## Serran (24. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal Frohe Weihnachten euch allen , die hier gepostet haben =)

Dann  grüße an meine WoW und/oder Rl Freunde : Sarax , Shamanman ,  Sane, Alvibah , Molana , Shnizzle. Frohe Weihnachten an euch =)

( Da meine Famillie das eh niemals lesen wird muss ich sie ya auch nicht grüßen =D )


----------



## nephix (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsch euch ebenso frohe Weihnachten und wunderschöne Feiertage dannach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bleibt alle so wie ihr seid!

Ich grüße jeden aus der Buffed Community (Ja, jeden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und ganz besonders Grüße ich Leute, die das hier vermutlich nicht Lesen werden ^^

Grüße an meine Eltern, an meine ganze Klasse, an alle Freunde, Verwandte, Nahstehende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Vielen dank für Alles!!

Ebenso fette Grüße an *Chrissian*^^ - *Spiritous aka Season*, *Namzila* , *Crazypriste*, *Kven*, *Dominîque*, *CP*, *Bandito*, *Magiccrystal* und alle die anderen die ich hier nur nicht genannt habe... Kurz gesagt: Alle vom Server Onyxia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten wünsch ich der gesamten Community und meiner neuen Gilde auf Durotan, Apostolat, sowie unserer Raidbündnissgilde Gefährten des Blutes. Dann noch Rôuge, Anar, Xhar, Arachna, Beller, Traumtänzer, Yohgurt und vielen mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euch allen ein schönes Fest und gemütliche Feiertage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (24. Dezember 2007)

Frohe Weihnachten @all, schöne Feiertage und a guats nuis Johr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (24. Dezember 2007)

Zuerst einmal frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Ich grüsse dann noch alle die mich kennen, die ich kenne und die ich nicht kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, sowie die gesamte Buffed-Redi-Mannschaft und -Community  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich grüße hiermit auch die Leute, die ich vergessen habe:

Veragron, Lurock, Blizardboy sowie das ganze Buffed-Team.


----------



## Abychef (24. Dezember 2007)

Von mir auch an alle hier ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch
lasst euch alle reich beschenken hrhr


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> .....
> Und besondere Grüße an Lurock!
> .....


Danke, freut mich das du wieder mit von der Partie bist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich grüße hiermit auch die Leute, die ich vergessen habe:
> 
> Veragron, Lurock, Blizardboy sowie das ganze Buffed-Team.


Uuuuh, ein Grad trauriger Berühmtheit, danke,
dich hab ich genau wie die andern schon gegrüßt, mein ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthNeo (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche euch Allen Frohe Weihnachten und jede Menge Geschenke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besondere Weihnachtsgrüsse gehen an: Nakat, Schneekriegerin, Trischie, Dreamweaver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich an meine Gilde die Boten des Zorns! Haut rein *gg*

Gruß Darth


----------



## Schneekriegerin (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Winterhauchfest ;o)



*
Weihnachten ist doch was Eigenartiges: Wann sonst säße man vor einem toten Baum und würde Süßigkeiten aus einer Socke naschen?* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





Dark greetings  ;o)


----------



## Katze (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, liebe Buffed Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ich wollte euch einfach mal frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahre wünschen!!!

Werdet ihr irgendetwas besonderes machen oder habt ihr es schon?
Werdet ihr irgendwen besonderen treffen den ihr schon lange nicht mehr gesehen habt oder habt ihr es schon?

Erzählt uns alles über EURE Weihnachten wenn ihr wollt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



frohe weihnachten, eure katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rofl hab da waas falsch gemacht ^^ wollte eig nen neuen thread aber naja egal ^^...


----------



## Seryma (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, Buffed-Community!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Happy Weihnachten und fröhlichen Flutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ins neue jahr^^!!

und dann füg ich doch hier gleich noch hinzu wie geil ich buffed finde und das ihr das echt super macht!!!

MfG, eure Sery  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

